# List your top five favorite movies and I'll guess your type.



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

goodvibe said:


> I give you my top 10 because Star Wars takes up 5 of them.
> 
> 
> 1. Star Wars Episode 4
> ...


ENTP?


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

lifeaholic said:


> Nah. I identify as INTP


Rats. Well, the only one of those movies I'd seen was Hunger Games, although I'd heard of all of them.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

#1. _The Prestige _(2006)
#2. _The Thing _(1982)
#3. _Sicario_ (2015)
#4. _Hot Fuzz_ (2007)
#5. _The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance _(1962)


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

Leafpool616 said:


> ENTP?


Missed the first letter, but not a bad guess. INTP


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

ImpossibleHunt said:


> #1. _The Prestige _(2006)
> #2. _The Thing _(1982)
> #3. _Sicario_ (2015)
> #4. _Hot Fuzz_ (2007)
> #5. _The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance _(1962)


ISTP?


----------



## Plusless (Aug 19, 2020)

1. Ghost in the Shell (1995)
2. Apocalypse Now (1979)
3. The Seventh Seal (1957)
4. Blade Runner (1982) 
5. Solaris (1972)


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

Plusless said:


> 1. Ghost in the Shell (1995)
> 2. Apocalypse Now (1979)
> 3. The Seventh Seal (1957)
> 4. Blade Runner (1982)
> 5. Solaris (1972)


INTP?


----------



## lifeaholic (Jan 13, 2021)

Leafpool616 said:


> Rats. Well, the only one of those movies I'd seen was Hunger Games, although I'd heard of all of them.


All of those movies listed have adventure, action, they are exhilarating and satisfying to the senses, I believe an ESTP would like them, besides The Matrix, he/she would like the martial arts in the movie and the innovative machines, but wouldn't like the surreal philosophy clouding the experience.

I didn't want to pinpoint movies that show aspects of INTPs, I typed what crossed my mind. I believe I have no Se, I don't tap into the moment, I sometimes feel that the moment is demanding and I am not quite in tune with what others experience (Se+Fe)


----------



## Dreamcatcherplaceboeffect (Dec 24, 2020)

Leafpool616 said:


> ISFP?
> Edit: posted twice ugh. 🤦🏻‍♀️


Close! INFP


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

lifeaholic said:


> All of those movies listed have adventure, action, they are exhilarating and satisfying to the senses, I believe an ESTP would like them, besides The Matrix, he/she would like the martial arts in the movie and the innovative machines, but wouldn't like the surreal philosophy clouding the experience.
> 
> I didn't want to pinpoint movies that show aspects of INTPs, I typed what crossed my mind. I believe I have no Se, I don't tap into the moment, I sometimes feel that the moment is demanding and I am not quite in tune with what others experience (Se+Fe)


Makes perfect sense. I've often wondered why many NPs seem to like action movies and I think you've described it pretty well.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Leafpool616 said:


> Whenever anyone likes Princess Bride I immediately think an NP type. That movie is full of Ne humor. Good Will Hunting is a very deep movie that makes you think, so that also suggested N. The rest kind of looked like nerdy action movies which seemed INTP (I mean this in the best possible way). Wizard of Oz kind of threw me for a loop, but I had an INTP friend who was obsessed with that movie.


As I look over my list, they all seem to have a well defined setup up which take you right into the situation. Fantasy or not, they go in unsure directions that have to be dealt with. Their dramas are so well told, one can speculate how they are played out by chance versus inevitability. 

Many types voted for Blade Runner. Look at how art can appeal to many types! I like good movies, but specialty movies may indicate the type who likes them.


----------



## Foundere (Jan 17, 2021)

American History X
Dark Night (The Second One)
A Clockwork Orange
A Bridge Too Far
Office Space

I know my profile says my type, but I'm unsure of it so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

Foundere said:


> American History X
> Dark Night (The Second One)
> A Clockwork Orange
> A Bridge Too Far
> ...


INTJ? I didn't look at your profile so as not to influence myself.


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

BigApplePi said:


> As I look over my list, they all seem to have a well defined setup up which take you right into the situation. Fantasy or not, they go in unsure directions that have to be dealt with. Their dramas are so well told, one can speculate how they are played out by chance versus inevitability.
> 
> Many types voted for Blade Runner. Look at how art can appeal to many types! I like good movies, but specialty movies may indicate the type who likes them.


This is all true, and going over my own list of movies, I'm realizing there are more similarities than I thought there were.

Yeah, it's surprising to me how many movies have repeated! I'm finding myself at a disadvantage because I haven't seen many action movies, and those are proving to be pretty popular.


----------



## Foundere (Jan 17, 2021)

Leafpool616 said:


> INTJ? I didn't look at your profile so as not to influence myself.


I type myself differently. I use these movies to access my emotions and learn more about who I am as a person by seeing these characters and their situations/problems. Some, I think, give an interesting perspective on the world.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Hard to remember my favorite films, but this is what I remember:

1. American Psycho
2. Donnie Darko
3. The Talented Mr. Ripley
4. Pulp Fiction
5. No Country for Old Men


----------



## LetMeRemainAMystery (Nov 27, 2020)

I don't really watch movies, so idk how many I can list out.
Movies (includes anime):
1. Interstellar
2. Spirited Away
3. When Marnie was there
4. Inception

Series (includes anime):
1. The Promised Neverland
2. Hospital Playlist
3.And Then There Were None (2015)
4. Fruits Basket
5. Hyouka


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

Eset said:


> Hard to remember my favorite films, but this is what I remember:
> 
> 1. American Psycho
> 2. Donnie Darko
> ...


INTJ?

Edit: I ALMOST PUT ENTJ GRRRRR


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

LetMeRemainAMystery said:


> I don't really watch movies, so idk how many I can list out.
> Movies (includes anime):
> 1. Interstellar
> 2. Spirited Away
> ...


INFP?


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

Foundere said:


> I type myself differently. I use these movies to access my emotions and learn more about who I am as a person by seeing these characters and their situations/problems. Some, I think, give an interesting perspective on the world.


Nice! I've never seen Office Space, but that one kind of made me think xNTP since it's satirical. However the others seem to be more serious dramas with crime and war strategy involved, which I thought was more xxTJ. I might have considered S if not for Clockwork Orange! I have never seen it, but from what I know of the movie/book it's a bit surreal. 

All just speculation of course.


----------



## LetMeRemainAMystery (Nov 27, 2020)

Leafpool616 said:


> INFP?


Hm..nope. I identify as an INTx (x because my J and P are 50-50 and my cognitive functions are pretty complex as well)


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

Leafpool616 said:


> Edit: I ALMOST PUT ENTJ GRRRRR


Grrr fuckity fuck fury


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Leafpool616 said:


> This is all true, and going over my own list of movies, ...


Did I miss YOUR list of favorites? I have an idea though not original with me. Why don't you give us a representative list of YOUR favorites and then anyone here can judge what your type is? Don't know if this can work, but we can give it a try.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Leafpool616 said:


> I'm bored.


Highlander
Star Wars
Lord of the Rings
Harry Potter
Sherlock Holmes


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Top five is hard. I will list some in my top 20. 
Matrix movies
A Christmas Story
50 First Dates
Practical Magic
Constantine
Sherlock Holmes movies
How to Train Your Dragon movies
Shrek movies 







lol
The Incredibles movies
Bourne movies
Indian Jones movies
The Goonies
Deadpool movies
Tyler Perry Madea movies
lol I will stop there


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Are you keeping score on how many of us you got correct? 😋


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Top 3:


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

BigApplePi said:


> Did I miss YOUR list of favorites? I have an idea though not original with me. Why don't you give us a representative list of YOUR favorites and then anyone here can judge what your type is? Don't know if this can work, but we can give it a try.


Fair enough!

1. The Phantom of the Opera (2004)
2. Romeo and Juliet (1968)
3. The Nutcracker (1993)
4. The Secret Garden (1987)
5. The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe (2005)


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Highlander
> Star Wars
> Lord of the Rings
> Harry Potter
> Sherlock Holmes


ENFP?


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Leafpool616 said:


> ENFP?


Off by one. ENTP.


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Top five is hard. I will list some in my top 20.
> Matrix movies
> A Christmas Story
> 50 First Dates
> ...


ESFP?


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

my type is for 3veyone to see but curious to see what Vibe this gives

Alien/aliens
Jacob’s ladder (1990)
Memento
the shining
The Abyss


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

DOGSOUP said:


> Top 3:


ENTP?


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

MsMojiMoe said:


> my type is for 3veyone to see but curious to see what Vibe this gives
> 
> Alien/aliens
> Jacob’s ladder (1990)
> ...


INTJ? I didn't look at your type.  Literally covering up the side of the screen with one hand as I scroll lol.


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hexigoon said:


> Are you keeping score on how many of us you got correct? 😋


Of the ones I know, I've gotten 16 wrong and 3 right. 😐 Although I've been close for a lot of them, which is a tad frustrating, haha.


----------



## aerstyu (Mar 3, 2021)

1. Train to Busan (LOVE this one and totally recommend)
2. #Alive (also really good!!)
3. Spiderman: Into the Spiderverse (yes.)
4. The Girl with All the Gifts
5. How It Ends

I think mine is pretty obvious lmao

* *




kind of screams Se


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

aerstyu said:


> 1. Train to Busan (LOVE this one and totally recommend)
> 2. #Alive (also really good!!)
> 3. Spiderman: Into the Spiderverse (yes.)
> 4. The Girl with All the Gifts
> ...


So when I pressed reply I saw the spoiler and saw Se. After that point I was able to deduce ISTP. However, here's a general observation:
I am really struggling to figure out what types like action movies. Se users are the obvious choice, but it's also true of a lot of Ne users, especially if there is sci-fi or surrealism involved. Having not really seen any action movies, this is really hard for me. 😅


----------



## MsMojiMoe (Apr 7, 2021)

Leafpool616 said:


> INTJ? I didn't look at your type.  Literally covering up the side of the screen with one hand as I scroll lol.


 youre closer than you probably think. I use To get type as INTP ....also 4w5 flips a bit sometimes the 5 is equal to the 4...same with sp and sx they are always equal to each other....

but every time ppl like friends or family type me, they seem to think im an INTJ. 
i dont show my emotions or share personal info with a lot of ppl I’m around a lot and I’m can be a bit serious, too serious sometimes...and I appear to really have my life put together....

so, I do give off at least irl, the INTJ vibe...so I believe you get an 1/2 point from me


----------



## aerstyu (Mar 3, 2021)

Leafpool616 said:


> So when I pressed reply I saw the spoiler and saw Se. After that point I was able to deduce ISTP. However, here's a general observation:
> I am really struggling to figure out what types like action movies. Se users are the obvious choice, but it's also true of a lot of Ne users, especially if there is sci-fi or surrealism involved. Having not really seen any action movies, this is really hard for me. 😅


ISTP would be correct  My guess is that Se users mainly like them for the action, Ne users mainly like them for the surrealism. Of course it'll be a combination of both though. I'm sure Ne users like the action too, and I know I also like the surreal twist to it.

I'm a huge horror and apocalyptic movie enthusiast, and I mainly watch for the action. If there's not much going on then I won't enjoy it as much - take The Silence for example, plot was alright but a lot of the movie was just so quiet. It doesn't need to be overkill though - take Nobody Sleeps in the Woods Tonight, actually a really good movie, but some parts were excessively gory.


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Leafpool616 said:


> 1. The Phantom of the Opera (2004)
> 2. Romeo and Juliet (1968)
> 3. The Nutcracker (1993)
> 4. The Secret Garden (1987)
> 5. The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe (2005)


ENFP?


----------



## aurora-rosa (Apr 11, 2021)

Leafpool616 said:


> Fair enough!
> 
> 1. The Phantom of the Opera (2004)
> 2. Romeo and Juliet (1968)
> ...


You have good taste..


----------



## UpaLoopa (Aug 10, 2020)

Leafpool616 said:


> INTJ?


Most likely. Although the I and N are the only things I'm really sure on. 

Just curious, are you going by impression, or do you look for certain markers to guide your reasoning? A mix of both?


----------



## eeo (Aug 25, 2020)

Leafpool616 said:


> INFJ?


Interesting. Was it the numbering that made you choose J?

All of the movies have specific common themes that appeal to me. I think I’m an INFP.


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

Auhin said:


> I have gotten that result before. But I'm ISFJ. But I am pretty Extraverted for an I and not a strong J so you're basically right. I might be an ESFP who's been mistyped. I am pretty conservative and close to my parents. I am really funny and entertaining though.


Nice! I'm also ISFJ so I might check out those movies you watched; I'd never seen any aside from part of Ben-Hur.


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

MintCoffee said:


> -A Silent Voice
> -April and the Extraordinary World
> -Felicity: An American Girl(and I love the other 2 historicals but didn't want those to take up space)
> -Grave of the Fireflies
> -The Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe


INFP?

P.S. I LOVE the AG movies! I watch them pretty much every Christmas. Felicity is my fav.


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

Stevester said:


> *Halloween
> *Black Christmas
> *The Texas Chainsaw Massacre
> *A nightmare on Elm Street
> *Scream


ISTP?


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

Queen of Cups said:


> So many but here’s a few
> 
> Practical Magic
> Labyrinth
> ...


ENFJ?


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

aurora-rosa said:


> I've seen all the barbie films, but also the entire Wrong Turn film series.
> 
> So see ... one part of me shines, the other part burns.


Lol! I've never seen Wrong Turn, but Barbie movies are amazing. 😄


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

aurora-rosa said:


> TV series:
> 
> Dark
> Merlin
> ...


ENFP?


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

aurora-rosa said:


> You have good taste..


Thank you! I love your avatar; it's Juliet, right??


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

UpaLoopa said:


> Most likely. Although the I and N are the only things I'm really sure on.
> 
> Just curious, are you going by impression, or do you look for certain markers to guide your reasoning? A mix of both?


Good question. Definitely a mix of both. I have no exact science but here have been my general guidelines:

1. If the list of movies is abstract, surreal, or futuristic, the user is probably N.
2. If the list of movies is full of deeply emotional and sentimental pieces, the user is probably F.
3. Action or thriller movies tend to be Se-users.
4. Satirical, witty comedies tend to be Ti-users.
5. Ne movies are more silly (in a good way) and whimsical, while Ni movies are more serious and dramatic.
6. Nine times out of ten if there is an anime movie listed, the user is NP (I don't know why this is. I actually haven't seen any anime, it's just something I've observed in my own life.)

But admittedly, a HUGE part of my logic is "Oh, that movie. I knew someone of this type who also really liked that movie." I am also extremely limited because I haven't seen most of the movies people have listed, so I have to mostly go off of genre for those.

I also don't know what would indicate Si or Fe, my own top two functions, mostly because I feel weird assuming that people of my own/a similar type like the same things I do.

Of course none of this is definitive and I would appreciate anyone else's input!


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

eeo said:


> Interesting. Was it the numbering that made you choose J?
> 
> All of the movies have specific common themes that appeal to me. I think I’m an INFP.


I'd only seen Shawshank (which I LOVED) and part of Gladiator, so I wasn't sure, but they all seemed like beautiful, moving period dramas which I guess I associate with IxFJ. Looking at them again, they definitely all deal with profound questions of morality, which suggests Fi-dom, so INFP makes sense as well. I'd love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Leafpool616 said:


> ISTP?


ISTJ. I understand ISTP based on the fact that they are all horror movie BUT BUT BUT they're also old classics, that should've clued you in.


----------



## aurora-rosa (Apr 11, 2021)

Leafpool616 said:


> ENFP?


Fi-dom


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Leafpool616 said:


> ESFP?


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Cannot narrow down to 5

Sleeping Beauty
Fantasia
Return of the Jedi
The Mummy
My Fair Lady
Anne of Green Gables (the old one)

Default movies when I don't know what to watch: 
Fairy Tale: A True Story
Tomb Raider

When I need a laugh:
The Great Race
What's Up Doc?
Charade


----------



## dogfobia (Sep 26, 2015)

Leafpool616 said:


> ENFP?
> 
> Edit: You know, I almost put INFP, and I think it's Moulin Rouge that got me because it's such a chaotic movie. 🤣


you were right the first time LOL. I'm an INFP


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

Stevester said:


> ISTJ. I understand ISTP based on the fact that they are all horror movie BUT BUT BUT they're also old classics, that should've clued you in.


True true! I also like classic films so it probably is an Si thing.


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

ENIGMA2019 said:


>


What are you!!!


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

Aelthwyn said:


> Cannot narrow down to 5
> 
> Sleeping Beauty
> Fantasia
> ...


ISFP?


----------



## 546407 (Apr 21, 2019)

Leafpool616 said:


> INTJ?












👌


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Leafpool616 said:


> ISTJ?


 Not even close.


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

Llyralen said:


> Not even close.


ENFP?


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Leafpool616 said:


> ENFP?


Yep. . Do you have a theory you are going off of?


----------



## Starlight_Lucy (May 30, 2021)

Don't really watch that many movies but...
1. Grave of fireflies
2. Mean girls
3. Matilda
4. The grudge
5. Miracle in cell no.7 (2013)
(Also, not a movie but I had to mention the Heathers musical)
Edit: For the 5th and 4th place Life is beautiful and Spirited away could also apply


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

Llyralen said:


> Yep. . Do you have a theory you are going off of?


Sort of. I never really know how to judge the oldies/classics. For another person who listed a lot of old movies, I also guessed ISTJ and they ended up being INFP I think. So there's a working theory I guess????

Princess Bride really should've tipped me off to NP though.


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

Starlight_Lucy said:


> Don't really watch that many movies but...
> 1. Grave of fireflies
> 2. Mean girls
> 3. Matilda
> ...


INFP?


----------



## Starlight_Lucy (May 30, 2021)

Leafpool616 said:


> INFP?


Probably = ◠‿◠ = (INXP)


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Inherit the Wind 
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind 
Requiem For a Dream 
Rain Man
One Flew Over A Cuckoos Nest 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

Leafpool616 said:


> Sort of. I never really know how to judge the oldies/classics. For another person who listed a lot of old movies, I also guessed ISTJ and they ended up being INFP I think. So there's a working theory I guess????
> 
> Princess Bride really should've tipped me off to NP though.


If they know movies well enough to rate older ones then it might be a good bet it’s one of the NFPs, by the way... NFPs.... we love movies, and a wide range of interests might show P as well, btw.

Addendum: But I agree with @ai.tran.75 below. You never know what type is going to be an expert on something or like something. Fun though.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Leafpool616 said:


> Sort of. I never really know how to judge the oldies/classics. For another person who listed a lot of old movies, I also guessed ISTJ and they ended up being INFP I think. So there's a working theory I guess????
> 
> Princess Bride really should've tipped me off to NP though.


highly doubt you can type a person through films they like 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Llyralen (Sep 4, 2017)

ai.tran.75 said:


> highly doubt you can type a person through films they like
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


True. People are too varied and the reasons they like things too varied.... fun though.


----------



## Leafpool616 (Jul 15, 2013)

ai.tran.75 said:


> highly doubt you can type a person through films they like
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I wasn't saying that. I think this thread proves that if I tried to type every person I met based solely on their favorite movies, I would most of the time be wrong.

But it is interesting to see whether there might be any correlation between type and favorite movies. Also, I'm going to guess you're INFP.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

*300
Berserk - Golden Age
LOTR
V for Vendetta
Metropolis
Hunt for the Wilderpeople*​


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

In cold blood
the Manchuria candidate [ original]
evil dead 2
army of darkness
Dr strangelove [all movies by Kubric


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Intj 

90s themed 


Dogma
Gattaca 
Seven 
LA Confidential 
True Romance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Leafpool616 said:


> No, I wasn't saying that. I think this thread proves that if I tried to type every person I met based solely on their favorite movies, I would most of the time be wrong.
> 
> But it is interesting to see whether there might be any correlation between type and favorite movies. Also, I'm going to guess you're INFP.


I agree it’s interesting to guess a person favorite movie base on the films they enjoyed ( I’m sorry I was subscribed to a similar thread - guess the users above you by their 3 favorite movies a while back ) and found that there wasn’t much correlation. 

I do notice that Ne is more scattered in picking top 5 whereas Ni doesn’t steer categories as much based on observations . 

I’m not an infp but close enough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Fru2 said:


> View attachment 880043
> View attachment 880042
> View attachment 880045
> View attachment 880046
> ...


I forgot about 300 Great movie!


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

ENIGMA2019 said:


> I forgot about 300 Great movie!


I had to rewatch it after gaining some insight in recent years, it's like watching a whole new movie! My absolute favorite.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Fru2 said:


> I had to rewatch it after gaining some insight in recent years, it's like watching a whole new movie! My absolute favorite.


I am pretty sure I own it. I will have to re watch it again soon. Thank you for the reminder.


----------

